# BRAX X2400.2 GRAPHIC EDITION



## soccerguru607 (Nov 4, 2009)

First time listing, please let me know if I made any mistakes or not properly follow rules. Thank you!

I have here for sale rare Brax x2400.2 and x2000.2 Graphic edition amps. DIYMA member take 10% off.
Prices include shipping to lower 48 and paypal fee.

Brax X2400 2 Graphic Edition 940WRMS 4CH High End Sq Amp VGC Germany | eBay

http://www.ebay.com/itm/BRAX-X2000-...139?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item339c99c88b


----------



## fcarpio (Apr 29, 2008)

soccerguru607 said:


> First time listing, please let me know if I made any mistakes or not properly follow rules. Thank you!
> 
> I have here for sale rare Brax x2400.2 and x2000.2 Graphic edition amps. DIYMA member take 10% off.
> Prices include shipping to lower 48 and paypal fee.
> ...


Nice amp, good luck with the sale. BTW, awesome seller here.


----------



## soccerguru607 (Nov 4, 2009)

fcarpio said:


> Nice amp, good luck with the sale. BTW, awesome seller here.


Thank you very much


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Yes very very nice amps and are being sold for a nice price for Diyma members.


----------



## soccerguru607 (Nov 4, 2009)

Coppertone said:


> Yes very very nice amps and are being sold for a nice price for Diyma members.


Thank you sir!


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

I don't want to clutter your FS posting, can I pm you ?


----------



## soccerguru607 (Nov 4, 2009)

Of course!!! Please do sir!!!


----------



## soccerguru607 (Nov 4, 2009)

Up up


----------



## soccerguru607 (Nov 4, 2009)

up up


----------



## soccerguru607 (Nov 4, 2009)

PRICE DROP!


----------



## soccerguru607 (Nov 4, 2009)

Still available


----------



## soccerguru607 (Nov 4, 2009)

Still available


----------



## soccerguru607 (Nov 4, 2009)

Still available


----------

